# Dead battery. What size socket for seat removal?



## roadtrippers (Jul 5, 2007)

Our 2004 V8 Touareg had the dreaded dead battery yesterday morning. After lots of research on this forum I decided to get a replacement battery (found one in stock at NAPA). What size socket do I need to remove the drivers seat? I have a #50 torx. However, I am afraid that this isn't going to cut it as bolts are very tight and the 6 point torx wants to strip out the bolt head. I went to the craftsman tools section of Sears today looking for a 12 point #50 torx, but they do not carry 12 points in that size. Will one of the 14mm, 12-point (XZN-14 / "triple square") with tamper-proof hole sockets that are for sale on ebay ( http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem ) work if 14 mm is the right size? I have the battery back up to a full charge and alternator appears to be working if 13.5 volts is a good reading while the car is running. Thanks.


----------



## Mark78 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Dead battery. What size socket for seat removal? (roadtrippers)*

Napa is good for the 12 points. Your alternator should be reading 14 volts when running at normal charge.
If it is less after a period of time with the new battery, chances are good that the alternator and ground cables are bad. My dealer has updated mine twice. All is good


----------



## roadtrippers (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Dead battery. What size socket for seat removal? (Mark78)*

I discovered the tool type and size I needed for the seat removal. It requires a 10 mm serrated wrench, which is similar to a torx but in metric and with 12 points. It is also called an internal 12 point metric wrench. The NAPA counter person was the one that had the scope on the exact tool I needed as he worked for VW before coming to NAPA. Took 6 different stores but found what I needed. He was also the same counter person that helped with the battery which was pretty spooky as they were 2 different NAPA stores located about 30 miles apart. Well the Touareg is going to be parked until I get to the battery. The volt gauge never got above 13.5V


----------



## roadtrippers (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Dead battery. What size socket for seat removal? (Mark78)*

Thank you Mark78 for the info and the NAPA advise!


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Dead battery. What size socket for seat removal? (roadtrippers)*

Please note that the bolts that hold the seat down (the ones for which you are looking for a wrench to remove) are one time use only. After removal, these bolts must be replaced with new ones - and torqued to the correct spec.
This is a serious safety matter.
You can find all the specifics in the Bentley manual - available online or buy a copy.
The battery should disconnected -(NEG) terminal first and should be hooked up +(POS) terminal first.
There is also a "relearn" procedure for everything that will "forget" where it should be set - including things like the steering wheel position sensor.
The Touareg is not your old Falcon wagon. You can't just yank the old battery out and slap a new one in.
I strongly recommend reviewing the procedure outlined in the Bentley manual for removing/replacing the battery.
HTH


----------



## roadtrippers (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Dead battery. What size socket for seat removal? (henna gaijin)*

Thanks for the heads up. We've had the Touareg for less then a month and it is already a headache. I did not know that the hold down bolts were one time use only. I have been reading the posts and realized that the TREG must relearn just about everything. I have found a Bentley DVD manual on ebay, so I hope to have it soon. Looking into the VAG-COM also. Crazy thought: Parallel in a 2nd battery while changing out the bad battery with the new battery. I'll have to think about that one for a while. Is this a valid idea? Oh boy, off on another parts run for new bolts.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Dead battery. What size socket for seat removal? (roadtrippers)*

You really should have the dealer do the TSB for the alternator to battery cable. That is probably why your battery went dead.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Dead battery. What size socket for seat removal? (spockcat)*

Here is a discussion from where I had the same problem. Everything has been fine since I replaced the battery, but if it happens again I'll be doing as spockcat says.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2911804


----------



## roadtrippers (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Dead battery. What size socket for seat removal? (jdixon)*

Well just to be an the safe side, we made an appointment at the dealership to have them replace the battery tomorrow morning. Plus - program the extra key fob the selling dealer included, as well as reset the airbag warning that came on when the wire under the seat came apart at the extension splice that was done sometime in the vehicles history. They said they would also be able to provide me with a list of the TSBs, recalls, etc. that have been accomplished on the vehicle. I'm hoping that the battery to alternator cable replacement has been already done and that the alternator is in good shape as well. The state of Florida (their department of motor vehicles) was the prior owner of this Touareg, so I'm hoping it was as well taken care of as the carfax report indicated. Thanks a bunch to this forum and all the info that is shared. The wife really likes her new ride and would like to see it back on the road.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Dead battery. What size socket for seat removal? (roadtrippers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadtrippers* »_Plus - program the extra key fob the selling dealer included, 

Be sure to give the dealer ALL your key fobs - when they recode, the only ones that will work are the ones they recode.
HTH


----------



## roadtrippers (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Dead battery. What size socket for seat removal? (henna gaijin)*

Dropped the car off at Jim Ellis at the north end of Atlanta this morning. Yep, they have both remotes. They even asked if they were all the key fobs I had for the TReg. I am cautiously optimistic. They looked up the cars history and said the cable from the battery had not been replaced yet and that are a total of 4 outstandings to be done on the car (he had written them down as two letter codes). Since they said they would cover it, I'm assuming they were recalls. I thought the cable replacement was a service bulletin, but maybe it has recently become a recall. But I am new to the Touareg world and have a ton to learn! When they said they would cover it, I didn't think to ask specifics about it. I was busy picking my jaw up off the floor. The service writer even said that I would be able to return the battery that I purchased from NAPA for a refund. With 66K miles and having purchased the TReg used, I didn't expect much to be covered. So we are excited at the prospect of getting the vehicle back like it was during our first week of ownership before the gremlins started appearing (mind of it's own alarm, various warning lights appearing, key fob working sometimes - sometimes not). I assumed these were due to the low voltage issue. They said they would have the car for a while, but thats ok if we get the TReg back with a clean bill of health. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roadtrippers (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Dead battery. What size socket for seat removal? (roadtrippers)*

Got the TReg back from the dealership yesterday. All is back to good working order. Four recalls completed. The battery cable replacement (N5) was one of the recalls that was accomplished. The airbag re-wire (M9) was re done due to the wire splice becoming undone. Q2 & Q5 were also accomplished, which were described as reprogramming of the vehicle which affect everything from the transmission to the engine controller to the comfort systems. The only thing that I had to cover out of pocket was the programming of the key fobs. As far as the dealership, Jm Ellis at the north end of Atlanta, they were fantastic. We also received two nice key chains for our key fobs, a license plate frame (which I did put on the TReg, I usually remove dealer tag frames!), plus a sales DVD for the new Touareg 2. All in all a very good dealership service experience. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Dead battery. What size socket for seat removal? (roadtrippers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadtrippers* »_Got the TReg back from the dealership yesterday. All is back to good working order. Four recalls completed. The battery cable replacement (N5) was one of the recalls that was accomplished. The airbag re-wire (M9) was re done due to the wire splice becoming undone. Q2 & Q5 were also accomplished, which were described as reprogramming of the vehicle which affect everything from the transmission to the engine controller to the comfort systems. The only thing that I had to cover out of pocket was the programming of the key fobs. As far as the dealership, Jm Ellis at the north end of Atlanta, they were fantastic. We also received two nice key chains for our key fobs, a license plate frame (which I did put on the TReg, I usually remove dealer tag frames!), plus a sales DVD for the new Touareg 2. All in all a very good dealership service experience. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

